# عيد أحد الشعانين



## وليم تل (11 أبريل 2009)

عيد أحد الشعانين



لنيافه الانبا بنيامين​


وهو عيد دخول السيد المسيح إلى أورشليم كحمل حقيقي تحت الحفظ من اليوم العاشر من نيسان إلى اليوم الرابع عشر حيث يذبح (مثلما كان يحدث مع خروف الفصح) وكلمة شعانين مأخوذة من كلمة هوشعنا أي خلصنا وهي كلمة عبرية يقابلها باليونانية أوصانا وكلها بمعنى خلصنا...





أسماء أخرى للعيد: أحد الأغصان أو أحد السعف أو أحد أوصانا حيث يطوفون البيعة وفي أيديهم أغصان السعف وأغصان الزيتون كما حدث في استقبال الرب لدخوله...

لماذا السعف؟ غشارة للنصرة كما ورد في (رؤ 7 : 9) حسبما رأى يوحنا الرائي المنتصرون...

لماذا أغصان الزيتون؟ غشارة للسلام والأمان والحياة الدائمة (مثلما حدث مع نوح)



مكانة العيد في الكنيسة: هو عيد سيدي كبير تحتفل به الكنيسة متذكرة هذا الحدث المهم الذي فيه تحققت النبوات وبدأت الأحداث الفعلية للخلاص الذي تم على الصليب... (1كو 5 : 7) "لأن فصحنا أيضاً المسيح قد ذبح لأجلنا"... فخروف الفصح كان مجرد رمزاً للمسيح.

وللعيد بعد تاريخي: إذ كان يسمى أحد المستحقين (للعماد) فيغسلون رؤوسهم للتطهير وكان يتم التنصير (المعمودية) في يوم سبت النور... وفي ذلك تحقيق لمعنى الخلاص. وهذا يدل على تدقيق الكنيسة في أسرارها لمن يستحق وليس لكل أحد.....

مع ملاحظة إرتباط هذا بأحداث (خميس العهد والجمعة العظيمة وأحد القيامة) ومعناها للخلاص.

تظهر قيمة العيد هذا في حضور الجميع بالكنيسة (يكتظ الكنيسة بعدد المصلين أكثر من أي يوم آخر)



أولاً: البعد اللاهوتي للعيد: من أحداث ذلك اليوم يظهر ما يدل على لاهوت السيد المسيح...

1)     معرفة السيد المسيح بالغيب: إذ هو الإله الحقيقي الذي يعرف المستقبل...

+ (مت 21 : 2 ، 3) " إذهبا إلى القرية التي أمامكما فللوقت تجدان أتاناً مربوطاه وجحشاً معها فحلاها وإتياني بهما وإن قال لكما أحد شيئاً فقولا الرب محتاج إليهما فللوقت يرسلهما"... وقد تم كل ذلك.. مع ملاحظة تعبير (الرب) دلالة على لاهوته...

+ (لو 19 : 42 – 44) أعلن الرب ما سيحدث لأورشليم فقال (إنك لو علمت أنت أيضاً حتى في يومك هذا ما هو لسلامك ولكن الآن قد أُخْفِيَ عن عينيك فإنه ستأتي أيام ويحيط بك أعداؤك بمترسة ويحدقون بك ويحاصرونك من كل جهة ويهدمونك وبنيك فيك ولا يتركون فيك حجراً على حجر لأنك لم تعرفِ زمان إفتقادك"... وقد حدث كل ذلك على يد تيطس القائد الروماني سنة 70 ميلادية... أي بعد حديث الرب بحوالي 40 عاماً...

2)  تحقيق النبوات عن هذا اليوم: نبوة (زكريا 9 : 9) "ابتهجي جداً يا ابنة صهيون إهتفي يا بنت أورشليم هوذا ملكك يأتي إليك هو عادل ومنصور وديع وراكب على حمار وجحش ابن أتان"...

وكما ورد في (لو 19 : 45 ، 46) عن تطهير الهيكل وقول الرب للناس (ان بيتي بيت الصلاة وأنتم جعلتموه مغارة للصوص... نرى نبوة (إش 56 : 7) "آتي بهم إلى جبل قدسي وأخرجهم في بيت صلاتي وتكون محرقاتهم وذبائحهم مقبولة على مذبحي لأن بيتي بيت الصلاة يدعى لكل الشعوب".. وهكذا في نبوة (إرميا 7 : 11) "هل صار هذا البيت الذي دعي اسمي عليه مغارة لصوص في أعينكم". وكذلك ما ذكر في (يو 2 : 17) عن عبارة أنه مكتوب أن غيرة بيتك أكلتني...

3)  تطهير الهيكل: طرد الباعة والمشترين وقلب موائد الصيارفة وكراسي باعة الحمام مت 21 : 12 ولم يدع أحد يجتاز بمتاع (مر 11 : 16) وهذا سلطان غير عادي سأله الفريسيون عنه... وقد صنع الرب ذلك معلناً عن وجوده كذبيحة حقيقية فلماذا الرمز إذن؟!!!... كما قال أحد القديسين: إن طرد باعة الحمام يحمل عملاً رمزياً فقد جاء السيد المسيح فصحنا ليبذل نفسه فدية عنا لذا كان يجب إبطال الذبيحة الحيوانية الدموية فلا حاجة للبيع والشراء... وفي سؤال الفريسيين عن السلطان وإجابة الرب (مت 21 : 24 – 27) ما يؤكد أنه هو المخلص فقد شهدت السماء عنه من خلال معمودية يوحنا المعمدان ولم يستطيعوا انكار ذلك وهذا دليل آخر على لاهوت السيد المسيح...

4)  حديث الرب عن نفسه: بيتي بيت الصلاة يدعى – من أفواه الأطفال والرضعان هيأت تسبيحاً – مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم (يو 18 : 26)... ان سكن هؤلاء لنطقت الحجارة (مت 21 : 16)...

5)  كذلك شهادة الأطفال والرسل والناس: أوصانا لابن داود – أوزصانا في الأعالي – مبارك هو الآتي باسم الرب – مباركة هي مملكة داود أبينا – (مت 21 : 9)

6)  شهادة من خلال طقس اليوم: إذ نقرأ البشائر الأربعة في أركان الكنيسة الأربعة شهادة أن ذبيحة المسيح كافية للعالم كله وأن الكرازة بالإنجيل وبالخلاص للعالم كله... وكفاية الذبيحة إشارة إلى لاهوت المسيح... (ملاحظة بناء القبة على 4 عمدان ورسم الأربع مخلوقات غير المتجسدين على أركان القبة بطريقة فيها ترتيب عكس اتجاه عقارب الساعة ومدلول ذلك لاهوتياً"...



ثانيا: البعد الروحي للعيد: المعنى الانتصاري للعيد في دخول الرب ليحقق النصرة على الموت وعلى الخطية... وهذا هو مفهوم الخلاص الذي ذُبح الرب من أجله... لذلك في التسابيح يذكرون مملكة داود لأنه رمز للسيد المسيح حين انتصر على الشيطان (جليات)... ويعلق ق. أغسطينوس على لو 19 : 10 قائلاً عن لأن إبن الإنسان قد جاء ليطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك لقد جاء الرب يبحث عن المفقودين الذين اختفوا بين الأشواك وتشتتوا بين الذئاب لذلك حمل الأشواك في جبينه فخلصهم منها بذبحه لأجلهم...

والمعنى الثاني : التسبيح : دليل الفرح الحقيقي الذي ينتج عن الخلاص... ويقول الأنبا موسى: لا يقدر على التسبيح إلا مت تمتع بالخلاص والحياة الأبدية... أما من دخلوا في مملكة إبليس فلا يقدرون على التسبيح بل يرفضونه... ليس في الجحيم من يشكرك ولا في الهابطين إلى الجب... أما نحن الأحياء فنباركك إلى الأبد..

فكرة التطهير:التطهير من الخطية والشكلية والعبودية المرة للشر... يقول ق. امبروسيوس الله لا يريد أن يكون هيكله موضعاً للتجارة لأن هيكله مقدس مؤكداً على خدمة الكهنوت أنها لا تتم بالاتجار بالدين بل بالبذل الإرادي مجاناً... فالتجارة تشير إلى روح العالم (مغارة لصوص) والتطهير يتم بالتوبة والاعتراف والحل والتناول (الحياة السرائرية) بالمسيح من خلال خدمة الكهنوت... والتطهير له بعد الصلوات والعبادات لتقديس الهيكل وبالصوم كذلك.



ثالثاً: البعد الرعوي: صورة الرب وسط تلاميذه والجموع (الفرحين به كمخلص) هي صورة للرعاية من خلال عمل المسيح الخلاصي لكل من يؤمن به ويحيا معه من خلال الأسرار فقد جاء الرب ليعيد ملكية الله على الإنسان... وينقذ مملكته من يد الشيطان... إنها صورة الخدمة في كل الأجيال وهدف الرعاية السامي جداً... وبركات الرعاية في الآتي:

فرش القمصان: يشير لخلع المظاهر الخارجية لتكون الحياة مع الله من الأعماق... مو 129 : 1 ، 2 كو 10 : 5 مستأثرين كل فكر لطاعة المسيح ، مز 119 لصقت بالتراب نفسي...

مسك الأغصان: للإعلان عن الداخل الحي الأبيض النقي الدائمة الحياة من الرب... ودلي الإثمار الحقيقي نتيجة عمل الروح القدس في الداخل (غلا 5) ثمر الروح...

إرتجاج المدينة: إحساساً بقوة المخلص الذي ملك على خشبة منتصراً على الموت...

مظاهر هذه القوة: هدم الشر مثل الهرطقات والنجاسات كما رأينا في سير القديسين الذين سلكوا في العفة... النصرة على الخيانة... (ممثلة في يهوذا ورؤساء الكهنة والفريسيون)... والخيانة سمة في مملكة الشيطان... لقد بكى الرب (كأمانه) على أورشليم (التي خانته)... النفوس الأمينة تنتصر على الخوف (مثل ساكبة الطيب على تذمر يهوذا) (إنجيل عشية الشعانين).



رابعا: البعد الطقسي للعيد: يتميز هذا العيد بعدة أمور:

1.     اللحن الشعانيني: الذي يحمل روح التهليل والفرح في كمال صورته (لحن افلوجي مينوس)

2.  دورة الشعانين: والتي تشمل: باب الهيكل الكبير – أيقونات العذراء – البشارة – الملاك ميخائيل – مارمرقس – مارجرجس – شفيع الكنيسة – الأنبا أنطونيوس – الباب البحري – اللقان – الباب القبلي – يوحنا المعمدان... (12 صلاة وإنجيل) إرتباط دور الشعانين: بالخلاص – بالألم – بالعمل الخدمي والشركة مع الله في العمل – الحياة الأبدية (الأبواب إشارة لأبواب أورشليم السمائية). والاتجاه في الزفة (عكس عقارب الساعة)...

3.  تلاوة الفصول الأربعة من البشاير الخاصة بالشعانين: (مت 21 : 1 – 17 ، مر 11 : 1 – 11 ، لو 19 : 29 – 46 ، يو 12 : 12 – 23)... مما يدل على أهمية حدث يوم الشعانين...

4.     الجناز العام: وفكرته انشغال الكنيسة بآلام المسيح.





طقس العيد:

العشية: إبصالية خاصة بالعيد من النوع الذي له 3 طرق فقط (سنوي – كيهكي – الفرايحي) مما يدل على ارتباط كيهك بالشعانين (الولادة أو التجسد لأجل اتمام الفداء ودخول أورشليم) فيها الربط بين بداية الخلاص بالتجسد وبدايته بدخول أورشليم...

والشيرات بالطريقة الشعانيني... وبداية العشية حيث الصلاة بالطريقة الفرايحي (الفرح بالخلاص) الشكر – أرباع الناقوس – أوشية الراقدين – الذكصولوجيات – إفنوتي ناي نان – أوشية الإنجيل ثم المزمور والإنجيل – ثم الأواشي – ثم التحاليل – ويلاحظ بعد افنوتي ناي نان يرتل الشعب كيرياليسون باللحن الكبير 3 مرات ثم بلحن افلوجي مينوس حتى صورة الشعانين وليس زفة كاملة ثم الطرح بلحنه ثم تكملة العشية كما ذكرنا... (ويقال لحن راشي أونوف سيون ثي فاكي) وترجمتها (إفرحي وتهللي يا ابنه صهيون – يا صهيون المدينة) في الختام ثم البركة والانصراف...



في تسبحة نصف الليل: توجد 3 ذكصولوجيات، ابصالية أيكوتي تقال باللحن الفرايحي ويقال الطرح (بكتاب دلال اسبوع الآلام)، اللحن الشعانيني لكل من يتأثر به في التسبحة.



في باكر: يصلى بالطريقة الفرايحي – إفنوتي ناي نان بصليب كبير بالسعف وكيرياليسون الطويلة -ثم دورة الشعانين كما ذكرنا- والدورة تشير على موكب المنتصرين في الأبدية... وفيه تنفيذ لدخول الرب أورشليم كتذكار لهم... ثم تكمل صلوات رفع بخور باكر...



في القداس الإلهي: تصلي الساعة الثالثة والسادسة – يقدم الحمل – لحن ني سافيف تيرو – طاي شوري – الهيتينيات – وبعد الإبركسيس يقال لحن افلوجي مينوس – أوشية الإنجيل فالمزمور بالحن السنجاري وإنجيل متى ومرقس ولوقا – ثم أوشية الإنجيل ثانية ثم مزمور وإنجيل يوحنا الحبيب.. ويكمل القداس ويصلى المزمور 150 باللحن الشعانيني... ثم صلاة الجناز العام...



الجناز العام: بعد التوزيع لا يرش الماء ولكن يصرف ملاك الذبيحة فقط....

مقدمة البولس (إزفيتي أناستاسيس) ثم قراءة البولس ثم أوشية الإنجيل ثم المزمور والإنجيل والثلاث أواشي الكبار ثم قانون الإيمان ثم أوشية الراقدين وأبانا الذي ثم التحاليل الثلاثة ثم قانون اسبوع الآلام في الختام ثم البركة والانصراف لتبدأ البصخة...

في مساء اليوم... يرش الماء المصلى عليه صلوات الجناز العام للشعب وليس للسعف...



قراءات العيد:

 العشية : (مز 88 : 26 ، 27) (مبارك الآتي باسم الرب باركناكم من بيت الرب رتبوا عيداً في الواصلين إلى قرون المذبح)... وفي هذا إشارة لبيت عنيا التي بقرب أورشليم وسماها قرون المذبح (الذبيحة)... (الإنجيل يو 12 : 1 – 11) سكب مريم الطيب على السيد المسيح وتذمر يهوذا الخائن)



باكر: (مزمور 68 : 19 ، 25) (مبارك الرب الإله – مبارك الرب يوماً فيوماً – إله اسرائل هو يعطي قوة وعزاءاً لشعبه – مبارك هو الله)... يتضح نداءات الناس أمام خروف الفصح – البركة – قوة وعزاءً).

الإنجيل (لو 19 : 1 – 10) (لقاء المسيح مع زكا عند الجميزة التي تشير للصليب) حدث خلاص لهذا البيت.



القداس: مزمور الأناجيل الثلاثة: (مز 81 : 1 ، 2 ، 3) (بوقوا في رأس الشهر بالبوق – وفوا عيدكم المشهور – ابتهجوا بالله معيننا – هللوا لإله يعقوب – خذوا مزماراً واضربوا دفاً – مزماراً مطراً مع قيثار)

الأناجيل: مت 21 : 1 – 17 ، مر 11 : 1 – 11 ، لو 19 : 29 – 48 (أجداث الدخول لأورشليم)... ويلاحظ هتاف الجماهير: أوصانا لابن داود – مبارك الآتي باسم الرب ، أوصانا في الأعالي – مباركة مملكة أبينا داود الآتية باسم الرب، سلام في السماء ومجد على الأرض)...

مزمور الإنجيل الرابع: (مزمور 65 : 1 ، 2) (لله ينبغي التسبيح يا الله في صهيون – ولك نوفي النذور في أورشليم – استمع يا الله صلاتي لأنه إليك يأتي كل بشر)

الإنجيل: (يو 12 : 12 – 19) (وهو الإنجيل الوحيد الذي ذكر الأتان والجحش إبن أتان كرمز لليهود والأمم... انه شمولية الخلاص المقدم للجميع)...

الرسائل:

البولس: (1 كو 15 : 1 – 27) (عب 9 : 11 – 28) يتكلم عن الخلاص بدم المسيح وليس بدم تيوس وعجول بسبب القيامة – فالذبيحة الحقيقية مرتبطة بقوة القيامة وليس بمجرد سفك الدم فقط والموت...

الكاثوليكون: (1 بط 4 : 1 – 11) (الخدمة كوكلاء صالحين على نعمة الله – فالمسيح مصدر الخلاص ونحن خدامه. فإذ قد تألم المسيح بالجسد فلنتسلح بهذه الآلام فنستحق عمل النعمة ونخدم بها كوكلاء صالحين)

الابركسيس: (أع 28 : 11 – 31) (وهنا يقدم الفارق بين قساوة الشعب الرافضين لخلاص المسيح طمسوا عيونهم وأصموا أذانهم لئلا يبصروا ويسمعوا فيرجعوا وأشفيهم يقول الرب)

وهكذا تقدم القراءات وصفاً تفصيلياً لتسابيح الفرحين ورفض الآخرين الخلاص في دخول الرب لأورشليم...



صلاة الجناز العام: البولس : (1 كو 15 : 1 – 27) القيامة ، المزمور (65 : 1 ، 4) (طوبى لمن اخترتخ وقبلته ليسكن في ديارك إلى الأبد – ستشبع من خيرات بيتك – قدوس هو هيكلك وعجيب بالبر) مختلف عن الجنازات العادية.

الإنجيل: (يو 5 : 19 – 29) ارتباط القيامة بالدينونة (وهذا تحذير وجب التنبيه إليه)

مجمل قراءات اليوم كحدث هو (الخلاص الذي قدمه الرب مبتدئاً بدخوله أورشليم) وفرح الأبرار به ورفض الأشرار له... وكأنها دينونة مبكرة...
​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى كتيير استاذى وليم على المعلومات الرائعه

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أبريل 2009)

جميل جداااا يا وليم

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل يا وليم 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## lovely dove (12 أبريل 2009)

مرسي ياوليم علي الموضوع الجميل قوي ده 
كل سنة وانت طيب 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## candy shop (12 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااا

ربنا يباركك يا وليم​


----------



## وليم تل (15 أبريل 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
مينا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (20 أبريل 2009)

شكرا كليمو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا كوكو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (3 مايو 2009)

شكرا بيبو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## rana1981 (3 مايو 2009)

*شكرا وليم على الموضوع الرئع
الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مايو 2009)

*موضوع راااااااائع وليم
مرسيه ليك
ربنا يحافظ عليك​*


----------



## وليم تل (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا كاندى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (6 مايو 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (12 مايو 2009)

شكرا رنا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (29 مايو 2009)

شكرا روكا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا هابى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------

